# Original Clairsonic system, or the Olay Pro-X version?



## LisaF1163 (Mar 12, 2011)

I know there's a huge difference in price, but is a Clairsonic one so much better that it justifies the price, or can I get just as good of results with the cheaper gadget?

Thanks!


----------



## divadoll (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmm.  I've not tried that one yet but the promo clip for it looked like it is good.  I like trying them but they are not that great for your skin.


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2011)

I personally have not tried either of them, but hopefully someone here has  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Mar 13, 2011)

Diva why aren't they great for the skin?  Do you mean they're only good and not great, or are you saying that it's bad for the skin?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've wondered the same. I looked at the Olay version and almost bought it but didn't. I'm still thinking about it. A friend of mine said that the Clarisonic is really good. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 13, 2011)

I own the Clarisonic Mia in Lavender, which I purchased earlier last year, when my skin started to breakout. I actually recently purchased a new brush head for the device. I love it and find it to be a wonderful device. I have used my Clarisonic with several different cleansers, including the three cleansers for different skin types that Clarisonic sends with the device. It is easy on the skin and definitely delivers a cleansing regime that is easy on the skin (it massages your skin, as it cleanses). 

The Olay device is more like the Conair device that came out a while ago. I, myself, haven't tried it, however; a few friends of mine have, who also have used the Clarisonic and they all have told me that it is not nearly as good as the Clarisonic device. It is relatively commercial more so than high-end. It is decent, but it's a little more harsh (some may not find it harsh, but everyone who has used this can agree that it is not as gentle as the Clarisonic, I have been told) and definitely not as good as the Clarisonic. The Clarisonic's strengths exceed Olay's Pro X system. From what I heard, the only thing that is appealing about the Olay Pro X system in comparison to the Clarisonic is the price.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Sarah...if that's the case I'll probably end up sticking with my little hand exfoliators until I decide to splurge one day on the clarisonic.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 13, 2011)

Annelle, if you purchase the Clarisonic from QVC, they have an easy payment plan, as well. That is what I did to purchase my Clarisonic. I didn't pay the full price upfront. I made the 3 easy payments and paid it off in three months. The brush heads, I purchase them from Sephora and QVC. I've only had to replace once because when you get the Clarisonic (at least the Mia, which is what I have) it comes with two already.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Why wouldn't this be good for your skin? 

If were are talking about microdermabrasion then yes I agree it wouldn't be good for your skin.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 13, 2011)

ah...I don't like owing money so I usually prefer to just pay for the entire thing up front.

I've just barely started getting into exfoliating though, so I need to get swept into it and want more before I buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My sister bought her clarisonic last year I think and she likes hers though.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reviews, Sarah!  I've been hunting up reviews around the net, and they're both getting good reviews, but I wanted to know what the pros here thought! 




  I haven't heard about them being bad for the skin - most of the reviews for both items were all pretty positive.  Yeah, I've been a fan of exfoliating for years - I'd love to have an actual tool so I don't have to keep buying a separate scrub.  And one girl I know who tried her sister's Clarsonic Mia LOVED it.


----------



## Andi (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, chemical exfoliation has more benefits than manual exfoliation (glycolic acid helps improve moisture levels &amp; evens out skintone, salicylic acid has calming properties &amp; penetrates the pore which is great for people with oily skin/blackheads - and both substances stimulate collagen production!). So itÂ´s not that itÂ´s bad, but it doesnÂ´t compare to the benefits of regular gentle chemical exfoliation.

Even though I use chemical exfoliants daily I still feel like I want the Clarisonic lol. There isnÂ´t any dead skin left on my face that would require manual exfoliatiation, but for some reason itÂ´s still tempting. However, I donÂ´t believe any of the claims the company makes in terms of improvement of various skin conditions (wrinkles, sunspots, acne etc) that would actually justify the high price. IÂ´m sure itÂ´s a nice cleansing tool, nothing more and nothing less


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe the Olay one isn't as good, but this one might be...for a third of the price!

http://www.primebeautyblog.net/splurge-v-s-steal-clarisonic-v-s-sirius-skinsonic-system/


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi again!  For whatever weird reason, I'm having trouble staying logged in at work (_which I shouldn't be doing anyway LOL!_), so this was my first chance to see the rest of the replies.

I decided to gamble on the cheaper version first, and ordered the Olay Pro X on Amazon (it was sold out everywhere I went, so that's encouraging).  This way, if it works, awesome, and if it doesn't, I'm not out that much.  Because from the reviews I found, it was getting really good reviews right along with the Clairsonic.  Hopefully I chose well!

Thanks again for the advice, everyone!


----------



## swedgal (Mar 17, 2011)

It may be too late for this but maybe someone else will find it helpful. I have no special skin concern but I have been wanting the Clarisonic for quite some time and I finally bought it shortly before Christmas (Sephora had an offer with several skin care product along with the brush). I am extremely pleased with the choice, my skin feels more clean and absorb products better and I have had less break outs. For me it is an investment and I would repurchase immediately if it breaks. I have to say though that Clarisonic is not a replacement for professional facials and other topical treatments, I get microdermoabrasion with regular interval and using the Clarisonic prolongs the results.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good to know, thanks! The Olay Pro X arrived today, so I'll try it out. If it breaks or doesn't work out for me, I'll definitely save up for the Clarisonic after all the good reviews here.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is my Clarisonic Mia in Lavender. It comes with two brush heads (one is less harsh than the other, but both are meant for the face). It also comes with a very easy charger. Also, the Clarisonic Mia device comes with three cleansers. The blue cleanser represents a cleanser that is meant for those with oily skin. The beige/peach cleanser represents a cleanser that is meant for those with dry skin. There is a white cleanser that also comes with the Mia and that is for those with sensitive skin, but I had used all of that and threw the container out.


----------



## Jammins (Mar 21, 2011)

When it comes to facial care, a splurge is completely understandable.

Clarisonic has worked wonders for me.

I have had it for years, and my face can still feel like I just had a spa treatment after I finish using it with cleansers from philosophy. The cleansers that come with the product aren't great, I'd recommend looking elsewhere for gentle facial cleansers.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I for one want nothing to do with either! Face brushing was the single worse thing I ever did to my face and I'm still dealing with scarring from breakouts. I can't even do face scrubs now, so I'm good with my chemicals. They've never failed me so far.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 21, 2011)

I think spinning brushes on your face only invites over exfoliation.  This cause micro  tears on your skin which leads to infection and scarring.  I totally got small scars from using one of these spinning facial brushes.  Stay away or be very cautious anyways.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Diva why aren't they great for the skin?  Do you mean they're only good and not great, or are you saying that it's bad for the skin?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I for one want nothing to do with either! Face brushing was the single worse thing I ever did to my face and I'm still dealing with scarring from breakouts. I can't even do face scrubs now, so I'm good with my chemicals. They've never failed me so far.



The Clarisonic is different from any other device of the sort. I truly recommend it girl. The brushes are amazing and work great. I have endured the same problem with an array of products that are similar, but I was so incredibly impressed with how Clarisonic is gentle. Also, when you used correctly, it definitely doesn't make the face worse. On that note, have you tried a facial sauna/steamer?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think spinning brushes on your face only invites over exfoliation.  This cause micro  tears on your skin which leads to infection and scarring.  I totally got small scars from using one of these spinning facial brushes.  Stay away or be very cautious anyways.


 This can definitely occur, especially in harsh brushes. The Clarisonic provides gentle brushes, hence why it is an amazing device.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 22, 2011)

No matter how soft the brushes may be, this can happen with a Clarisonic as well.  My skin is very sensitive and it doesn't take much to take too many layers off and for it to scar my skin.


----------



## deedeeannette (Dec 6, 2011)

The clarisonic has a very delicate replacement brush head that is made specially for people with very sensitive skin. I have had the Clarisonic Mia in white for about a year now and I use the sensitive brush head. I almost bought the delicate one though, but it's was too soft for me. 

I have my own personal review page of it if you want to check it out:

http://www.squidoo.com/i-love-clarisonic-mia


----------



## satojoko (Dec 6, 2011)

I got sucked into the hype of the Clarisonic, like an idiot. Should have followed my gut. What I ended up with was a nightmare of cystic acne, scars, and more, within a week and a half of using it. The only reason I didn't wind up with permanent scarring is because I make my own healing herbal skin care treatments and was able to repair the damage done. That being said, it took months for my skin to return to normal, and months to fade the very dark scars I wound up with. I wanted to burn that thing. I have heard people claim it's the greatest, or ridiculous things like the reason for breakouts like this after using the product is that the skin is 'purging'. Total crock. The Clarisonic strips the skin, which is why many people wind up having severe breakouts from it. I'm not the only one it has happened to. Keep in mind that I have been using glycolic acid, lactic acid and salicylic acid products - cleansers, moisturizers, masks &amp; started peels later on - for 22 years now. Since I was 21 years old. I have also been manually exfoliating my skin since I was 13 - for 30 years. So my skin is very much accustomed to exfoliation, on a daily basis. I can't go without daily exfoliating, otherwise my skin feels incredibly dirty with dead skin build up. But the Clarisonic is something that I swear women will later see is the cause of the premature aging and damage of their skin. By the time they figure that out, the damage will be done and it'll be far too late. I would never recommend the Clarisonic to anybody for any reason.


----------

